# End recordings early or start recording late 1 minute



## ctall (Oct 6, 2010)

This would be different from enabling clipping of recordings when all tuners are recording. Sometimes I like to keep a tuner free for channel flipping and having this option would combat those shows that are scheduled to run 1 minute into the next hour when that last minute is often just a preview of the upcoming week along with credits. I don't want to stop watching what I have on just because my TiVo needs the tuner for 1 minute.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Me too.

Delay start and stop recording times because "the game went long"


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Isn't the ability to start early and end late available on Onepasses?
It's also available on manual recordings where you could choose the starting time and ending time yourself


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Furmaniac said:


> Isn't the ability to start early and end late available on Onepasses?
> It's also available on manual recordings where you could choose the starting time and ending time yourself


Yes. But I want to start a recording 1 minute late and stop a recording 1 minute early. Like the thread title indicates.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

OIC, well you can use the manual timer.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Furmaniac said:


> OIC, well you can use the manual timer.


Except that, the manual timer goes by 5-minute increments, right?


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

You may be right


----------

